# paver sand?



## spadoc (Jun 20, 2009)

I've just installed new pavers and used silica sand, just keeps blowing out. 
one half inch joints, what is the alternative to loose sand?
Thanks 
John
spadoc


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

What kind or pavers are using 1/2" joints for?

Interlocking concrete pavers have very tight joints (1/16 - 1/8") depending on the manufactured spacers on the side. - They require a fine sand (mason's sand).

Other types (clay and large concrete "stepping stones") are usually used with larger joints that do not give the stability, but may be OK for a patio, but not for a driveway or street.

Dick


----------



## rreodgg (Nov 18, 2007)

In my area the fill for those pavers is called "torpedo sand." That fine sand your using is N.G. for fill.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

As I said, what kind of pavers. - "Torpedo sand" is just a local term, but usually is not good for anything other than the sloppy, wide gap pavers and not the much more common interlocking concrete pavers.


----------



## Burns Marketing (May 27, 2009)

I would suggest using a polymeric sand like Alliance's Gator Sand. It hardens when you wet it. This will keep weeds and ants out of the joints and keep the sand from blowing out.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Burns Marketing said:


> I would suggest using a polymeric sand like Alliance's Gator Sand. It hardens when you wet it. This will keep weeds and ants out of the joints and keep the sand from blowing out.


I don't like that stuff it doesn't drain like the traditional sands.

I used to do walkways with another company when I lived on the east coast and we never used polymer stuff.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

For joints that size I would use crushed stone. It'll pack tight, keep things pretty stable and drain well.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Crusher Dust


----------



## lucky644 (Jan 16, 2008)

Tried golf course sand?

Crusher fines can work too.


----------

